# Video content - someone at Jemsite asked me to post a vid of my PWH



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.drewpeterson.org/jemsite/Comfortably_numb4.wmv

So I figured what the hell... I just improv'd a solo over a "Comfortably Numb" backing I'd recorded ages ago. I may or may not have cracked a bourbon before I cut this, and there's certainly a couple mistakes here and there and god knows it's not the greatest thing I've ever recorded.  I'm also still dressed from work, and sort of bobbing around like a moron - don't mind me. 

It's a 14mb download, so fair warning... Figured I'd share anyway. This isn't good enough to put out on Youtube, so I'm afraid you have to download it, lol.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool stuff man, I've always loved your solos as they always have such a strong melody to them. Not to mention great tone.

This makes me want to jam over some backing tracks in a similar style.  Pink Floyd


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

I can hook you up with that backing if you want...


----------



## Mr. S (Apr 8, 2008)

aw, damit drew! i dont have windows media player... you sure you dont want to youtube it? 

pink floyd ftw though


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 8, 2008)

Drew said:


> I can hook you up with that backing if you want...



That would definitely be appreciated


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

When I get home.  

 I need better video editing software, anyway. I'll try to do a vid for one of my originals, and post it up on Youtube.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 8, 2008)

Drew in all his working outfit glory!!! Love the little eye contacts with the camera... 

... and tastefull playing as usual.


----------



## El Caco (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> aw, damit drew! i dont have windows media player... you sure you dont want to youtube it?
> 
> pink floyd ftw though



There are plenty of ways to watch it without windows media player, FWIW I'm on a mac and I watched it in quicktime using perian. I would think that VLC or real player would work as well.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2008)

If Drew doesn't get mad bitches after watching that, something's wrong.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Apr 8, 2008)

is that the mesa recto-verb?


----------



## telecaster90 (Apr 8, 2008)

Goddammit, record your album already 

That was sick, man


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, Modern mode, EL34's, treble and presence on 0 (strangely enough), mids maybe 2:30, bass about 11, the channel volume about 9:30-10, master about 11, and the Hot plate at -16, with a Bodenhamer chaos TS9 out front and a Line6 DL4 in the loop.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 8, 2008)

That's awesome, Drew. 

How about you get working on your fucking CD now???


----------



## kmanick (Apr 8, 2008)

treble and presence on zero?
really??? Sounds pretty freaking good.
Where's the gain set on the eamp and how's your tubescreamer set?
send me that backing track will ya?
the OFR looks great on there
[email protected]


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

Backing's up: 

http://www.drewpeterson.org/numb backing.mp3

I'd send it to you Nick, but it's just easier to download it, lol. 

Yeah, the Recto's weird, hey? Somehow, doing that really just sort of warms up the midrange without actually taming the highs that much. Go figure. The harmonics even seem to come out easier there than with the treble and presence a little higher.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Apr 8, 2008)

hey man, might you have any other backing tracks you'd like to share with us? i really liked that one


----------



## Drew (Apr 8, 2008)

Nah, just some originals I'm working on, and some stuff I've downloaded off Free Guitar Backing Tracks @ GuitarBackingTrack.com That one was just something I recorded to see how closely I could cop the Strat vibe on my old Schecter C7 Hellraiser.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 8, 2008)

That was the tits 

Great tone as always, and awesome phrasing.


----------



## Ken (Apr 8, 2008)

Weird seeing that OFR. That was pretty cool, Drew.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the track! It'll definitely be a useful practice tool, I can already tell.


----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 9, 2008)

Good work man


----------



## Apophis (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 9, 2008)

That looks like a completely different model of guitar to mine, and the only differences are the OFR and the black single. Oh, and all the body damage.

I like your tone and playing though  Do you have an album I can buy?


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2008)

I know, I need to stop slacking, lol.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> I know, I need to stop slacking, lol.



That may be the understatement of the year.


----------



## Scott (Apr 9, 2008)

Dude, that was some awesome playing. Kudos 


Do you move around that much when you play while drinking? That could be dangerous.


----------



## Drew (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't know, dude. I was kind of uncomfortable playing in front of a camera, lol.


----------



## HighGain510 (Apr 10, 2008)

Just caught this thread.... man great phrasing and tone is killer as usual.  Treble and presence on 0? Wow, never would have thought that!  Sounds great!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 10, 2008)

Man that was awesome. Great playing, and watching you wail in business casual is just surreal


----------



## Michael (Apr 10, 2008)

Great playing!


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 11, 2008)

nice playing, drew


----------



## Kronpox (Apr 11, 2008)

The man comes home from work, doesn't stop to even unbutton his shirt before getting into the booze and grabbing a 7-string guitar. The man has priorities.


----------



## Drew (Apr 11, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> The man comes home from work, doesn't stop to even unbutton his shirt before getting into the booze and grabbing a 7-string guitar. The man has priorities.



 Thanks dude.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> The man comes home from work, doesn't stop to even unbutton his shirt before getting into the booze and grabbing a 7-string guitar. The man has priorities.



But it does make one wonder why his CD is not done....


----------



## Drew (Apr 11, 2008)

Damn you, Pete. How's yours, by the way?


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 11, 2008)

Drew, If I played you the last song I was working on you would understand my issues. When I listen back to some of my recent recordings I want to throw my guitar out the window! 

All that aside, are you making any progess?


----------



## Drew (Apr 11, 2008)

I wrote a couple new songs after I came back from India, but I've sort of stagnated again. I'm practicing a lot and my technique has come up a bit in the recent days - this clip isn't the greatest example, but I'm happier with my "control" while playing legato than I have been in god knows how long - but I just haven't spent the time I want to recording. There's just been too much going on of late. :/


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I thought the clip sounded great. 

My chops are awful and I have zero control at the moment. Although I decided to play on the Boogie single rectifier last night and hooked up a wah pedal I hadn't used in some time and it seemed to help in a weird way. But even when I get a decent tone dialed in I can't seem to capture it on tape.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job and nice playing, Drew.  I like the tone alot.


----------

